# Targeting Large Pike



## maple lake duck slayer

I love to cast for Northerns on a calm, sunny day in shallow bays. I catch lots of smaller pike, but haven't really caught any large ones. I began looking into this and now know that the larger pike like cooler, deeper water. Where do you guys find these larger pike? I am guessing off weedlines, probably about 10 feet of water? How about now, in the Spring, when weedlines haven't become established yet? Any tips for catching the decent sized pike, instead of one hammerhandle after another? Casting for Northerns is probably my most favorite type of fishing. I am looking for some help/information/tips that anybody could give me to help increase my chances of catching larger pike. Thanks.


----------



## waterwolf

I like trolling Jerk baits for big pike, this time of year. Weighted Wades Wobblers, weighted Suick, or even a Bert from Mania tackle all work well. Add a small twister tail to one of the hooks on any treble, adds some movement and a little flash.

Run 8-12 feet of water, or weed line when it comes. Run your boat 2-3 mph. Jerk wait 5 seconds repeat process. Hang on, it's a riot.

You said you like to cast, they work well for that also, I like to troll just to cover more water.


----------



## Quackkills9

I dont know, I have the same problem... always catching little pikes but never a nice one... I did catch 2 nice ones, not big but in the 5 pound range on a husky jerk, casting in 10 ft of water with some cabbages and weeds, that was like 6 years ago. But today I have seen some 30 plus inchers and never catch them, but fun to see. Sorry I cant be alot of help here..


----------



## Burly1

Big bait, big fish. Remember that big pike are cannibals, and it's not at all unusual to catch a 15lb fish with the tail of a 3lber sticking out of it's gullet.
Also, with the exception of the spawn, right after ice out, the largest pike are going to be found almost exclusively, in deeper water. Target deep weed edges near deeper drop offs. 10" soft jerk baits, 6-8" saltwater grubs on a jig head, and a 10-12" live sucker would be my top baits for big fish. Keep trying, they're out there. Good fishing, Burl


----------



## mrbuster

Hello everyone, Im new to your forum. I am a member in good standing with the Striper 247 forum. Im going to be tarketing pike soon in the Saratoga area. We fish an awful lot of lakes in this area. My son lives in Galway. Any advice would be helpfull. NOTE: we like to troll....


----------



## Quackkills9

> Big bait, big fish


not true... yes but all northerns I have caught on my bigger lures have been 1-2 pounders, nothing big? Good Luck this summer!


----------



## Burly1

Quack, I think most of us have caught large fish on small baits, but when it comes to targeting big pike of 10 to 20lbs, a big lure is a must. These fish will tend to ignore a small bait, unless presented right under their nose, and sometimes even then. As I stated earlier, the pigs want as big a meal as possible, while expending as little energy as necessary. Another thing to consider, is whether or not the body of water you are fishing supports numbers of big fish. Most smaller lakes in Minnesota have a tremendous amount of fishing pressure, and while there may be a few large fish in the system, your odds for big fish go way down in a put and take situation. Target larger bodies of water with good structure and a good forage base for big pike, and the odds of finding that elusive 20 lber rise considerably. Good fishing, Burl


----------



## Quackkills9

Burly- Yeah its true but Ive seen alot of nice pikes taken on jointed raps, husky jerks, Daredevils/spoons, and spinner baits.. as well some on big baits but what youre saying makes sense, I might have a different perpective than you, I think I will try using my musky lures for pike on a local lake where I've seen some 10-15 pounders swing by down under my ice hole. Also thanks for your information. Good Luck this summer.


----------



## Quackkills9

Burly- well I'll have to admit that you were right tonight about big baits, big fish, actually it wasnt a big one but it was a nice one... anyways tonight i went out after Pike and saw a 45" muskie swim by (its not a muskie lake, but theres a few), caught 2 northerns, one was about 1 pound and the other was a 36" about 12 pounds or so? it was pretty chubby and caught it on a muskie harasser (tan/yellow/brown feathers), tried 7 or 8 different lures today and fished from 8-9:30 pm. :beer:


----------



## Burly1

Way to go Quack! Keep after it. That big Musky is just a cast away, but you just never know which one. Good fishing, Burl


----------



## Quackkills9

Heck I'm still after them :lol: , good luck!!


----------



## ADKPike

I was/am having the same problem.

I was out this weekend and was fishing off of a point that has deep water(10'-20') on one side and weeds on the other. Hooked into something in the deep water. It snapped my line like a it was nothing. I never saw what it was but, it had to be decent size. I will be going back ASAP.

Good luck.


----------



## shawnk

In spring I use big lures and troll slow or get into a stream where I know big pike aare going after suckers or white fish. I use a 16 inch lure called a Grunt lure in white fish or cisco color pattern. Just got back from Canada and caught a 42 inch and a 47 inch pike doing this . Has worked for a few years for me.


----------



## Powder

What's a grunt lure?


----------



## shawnk

Powder said:


> What's a grunt lure?


A Grunt looks like a big Grandma or Jake with a big SS bill. 16 inches long and runs about 15 feet when trolled. Have not seen many around. Got mine off of eBay. I have the keyword "Grunt" AND "Muskie" set up in my eBay to see them when they go on. A few pop up now and then. I will post here next time I see one. I am sure the guy makes them by hand and also fishes. Might not see any for a while being its Muskie/Northern season now... Also have Suick set up to search auto on eBay. Yes, I have an eBay problem. Got 23 Suicks right now. Buy the old ones and repaint them and you got a nice looking Suick.


----------



## shawnk

Powder said:


> What's a grunt lure?


Just saw a few more pop up on eBay. Was watching a Vamp lure go yesterday and the thing sold for $2200! Heard of a lure last year that went for $32000. Would be rough to have a hole in your pocket that big. Wonder if the guy fishes with it!! Be a good excuse to use heavy line and retie everyday! LOL


----------



## DWillsie1

I think the best way to catch a good pike is to take a five or six inch creek chub, and a big bobber and cast out were you now there at, and then just sit and wait.
8) 8)


----------



## ifishforfish

i live in virginia and we don't have northerns down here. B ut every year I go to canada to fish walleyes and pike. Sadly, my pike numbers haven't been so great. only caught two. One was a 40" 15 lb. beast caught on a mepps curly tail spinner, the other was 29" and about 6 lb. caught one a jig with a mister twister 3" green grub.

So really, you don't need gargantuan baits to catch large pike


----------



## freshwaterphil

Most of the bigger pike I've caught were on live or dead suckers and chubs, usually between 6-10 inches, some deep, some under bobbers or popping corks. I've caught some nice ones on lures and spoons, but not nearly as many. 
My fishing buddy is real good at getting them to take spoons, he outfishes me big time when we're casting for them.

I believe that in waters where the food is abundant, you would probably be beter of using bait, in other waters where pike are agressive, lures seem to out perform bait. If you are using bait, make sure you give the fish enough time to take it down, it can take a few minutes for a large sucker.


----------

